# Where do I go from here?



## targetgboyla (Jul 5, 2021)

Hi all! I recently had an unexpected emergency surgery. I attempted calling my Target store for 3 days ahead of the surgery to let them know so that they could find coverage for my shifts. No one in my HR would answer the phone at all during these three days and I ended up getting my surgery and being a no call no show the next day as I couldn't get into contact with them and I physically couldn't go in to speak with them. 
Well, I now need to resign or switch positions to more of an officy job due to my injuries. Guess what?! They still won't answer the phone! So, I guess my question is now what. I kind of plan on quitting anyways, but I don't particularly like the idea of doing it through no call no show but they won't answer their phone. What is my next course of action.

Also, when I was going through the store phone number and going through the options, I tried both the HR department and the guest service department. The HR wouldn't answer, but the guest services would, but they would just transfer me back to HR who wouldn't answer... Now what? I'd like to be able to be rehired for an office position in the future but that won't be possible if I get the NCNS and I can't go in.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Jul 5, 2021)

Are you only asking for hr?  Call and speak to your tl or etl.
They don’t just give out “office positions”. You’d more than likely be fitting room or a cashier with a stool.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jul 5, 2021)

Keep calling if that’s your only option 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 5, 2021)

hit 9 when calling the store. also, let your tl or etl know. you might want to do a medical loa.


----------



## Yetive (Jul 5, 2021)

Keep your phone logs.

Email your store. Every leader has an email. It is typically first name.lastname@target.com. if it is a common name, there could be a middle initial. If you don't know the name, you can find out on Workday. Go to your profile and your manager is listed. This will be your ETL.


----------



## PogDog (Jul 6, 2021)

It's very possible your HR was on vacation or just not scheduled/available when you called. Asking for HR does not guarantee someone will respond. We recently lost our HR and are in the midst of replacing them, so all HR calls go unanswered (unless a visiting HR happens to be in the building). 

Also, it is not HR's responsibility to contact you when you are out. It isn't anyone's responsibility actually. It is your responsibility to contact the store and make sure someone in a leadership role knows you're going to be out. Sorry, if that sounds mean. I would attempt calling back and asking for your direct leader or ETL, the LOD, any available leader or even the store director. 

Assuming you made those prior calls on your cellphone, you can show your call log to verify you attempted to call prior/on the days you were scheduled. If it was from your house phone, you can still get that information from your bill (or your parent's bill). If it was from anywhere else, you're outta luck.

I hope you have a speedy recovery and can get your situation at work taken care of. Surgery sucks for any reason, especially emergency surgery.


----------



## targetgboyla (Jul 6, 2021)

PogDog said:


> It's very possible your HR was on vacation or just not scheduled/available when you called. Asking for HR does not guarantee someone will respond. We recently lost our HR and are in the midst of replacing them, so all HR calls go unanswered (unless a visiting HR happens to be in the building).
> 
> Also, it is not HR's responsibility to contact you when you are out. It isn't anyone's responsibility actually. It is your responsibility to contact the store and make sure someone in a leadership role knows you're going to be out. Sorry, if that sounds mean. I would attempt calling back and asking for your direct leader or ETL, the LOD, any available leader or even the store director.
> 
> ...


I have literally been calling for a week as of tomorrow trying to get a hold of them to let them know that I was having an emergency surgery. I do not expect them to call me about my no call no show, but I do expect them to answer their damn phone at some point in the last week.

It has gotten to the point where corporate is involved because no one will answer the phone even at guest services. All I was asking was how to get into contact with them and what to do seeing as they wont allow me to get in contact with them through their store phone number. 

With that being said, even corporate cannot get into contact with the store and is at the point of emailing people trying to get them to call but they won't even answer to that. I won't be out of the hospital until next week at the earliest and have PT from then on out. Do you think calling corporate is enough for me to at least be rehire-able in the future as there is now a case number?


----------



## targetgboyla (Jul 6, 2021)

Yetive said:


> Keep your phone logs.
> 
> Email your store. Every leader has an email. It is typically first name.lastname@target.com. if it is a common name, there could be a middle initial. If you don't know the name, you can find out on Workday. Go to your profile and your manager is listed. This will be your ETL.


I wound up getting corporate involved and they attempted to email numerous people at the store to get them to call me, but I have yet to hear from them and we are coming up on 48 hours. 
Do you think it would be inappropriate of me to attempt to email them again despite corporate already having done so on my behalf?


----------



## Yetive (Jul 6, 2021)

I think that would be fine.


----------



## Fluttervale (Jul 6, 2021)

Go to Target Pay and Benefits and request leave via leave pro.  Immediately, and effective the date you found out you needed surgery.  This is very important.


----------



## Angular Momentum (Jul 7, 2021)

Call electronics they usually answer, they usuallystill have a hard line phone. Ask to speak to a leader.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 7, 2021)

targetgboyla said:


> I wound up getting corporate involved and they attempted to email numerous people at the store to get them to call me, but I have yet to hear from them and we are coming up on 48 hours.
> Do you think it would be inappropriate of me to attempt to email them again despite corporate already having done so on my behalf?


hit 9 when calling the store.


----------

